# State savings - Deposit Account Plus



## kev53 (18 Feb 2012)

I am looking for short term easy access option for some savings. From best buys I think Deposit Account Plus might do the trick. But one question is for the an post Deposit Account Plus (30 day notice) how is interest payed? i.e. if I put money in for 4 months, I assume I get 4 months worth of interest?? payed at end of the year (eventhough i would have cleaned account out on month 4)?? 
Per 1,000 euro how much can I expect after 4 months (AER 3%)?


----------



## Lightning (19 Feb 2012)

Yes, you should get accrued interest to date.


----------



## seantheman (19 Feb 2012)

Wouldn't you be as well with KBC 3 month Deposit @3.23%  As you can't access the State savings-Deposit account plus in the first 3 months anyway?
Otherwise for instant access,You're probably better off with Nationwide UK (Ireland) Easy access saving account @3%
[broken link removed]


----------



## kev53 (22 Feb 2012)

Many thanks for advice


----------



## theresa1 (18 Dec 2012)

The 3 month period relates to Prize Bonds but as the interest rate is now only 1% AER - i would keep well away from this Product.


----------



## theresa1 (2 Jun 2013)

"High interest rate – currently 0.5% variable subject to DIRT at the prevailing rate (Gross AER 0.5%)"

High? - sad might be a better word to use.


----------

